# Anderson Bow Company Crow LTD #004



## FIRELOOPS (Sep 25, 2006)

Just received my Crow LTD tonight and was test driving at my local pro shop about 15 minutes later. There were 5 people in the shop plus the shop owner. Fellows, you got to test drive one of the Crows. With no string or cable silencers or string suppressors on it, it is by far, and everyone agreed the quietest bow I have ever shot. It really doesn't need any silencers or suppressors at all. And the feel is unbelievable. I let everone there shoot it and they all agreed, this bow was without a doubt the best shooting and quietest bow they have ever shot. Congratulations Ed and staff on an outstanding product and good luck. The bow will definitely sell itself. It only took me 15 minutes to pick up a dealer here in OH for you. You got to shoot one guys. It's got it all, looks, speed, quietness and price....

feel=accuracy+confidence squared...


----------



## 1hotdoe (Feb 18, 2009)

Sweet man, good luck with it. Keep the good reviews coming.


----------



## ronhornback (Nov 24, 2008)

Waiting on my XL now,Have had my LTD since september couldn't agree more on the Ltd great shooter.


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

Glad to here nothing but good things about these bows. Good luck with your Crow.:darkbeer:


----------



## dtilley001 (Jan 6, 2009)

Anyone got any pics of a Crow LTD???
If I get one that is the bow I want


----------



## ronhornback (Nov 24, 2008)

You can search on here I'v posted mine or on andersonbowcompany.com


----------



## FIG (Sep 23, 2008)

*abc*

glade you like it i do like my crowxl they shoot real well.


----------



## Lefty mach-6 (Feb 1, 2009)

*anderson bows*

i live in anderson, cant wait to see the plant, ill have to talk to ed about that.
id like to see what kind of packages they have. with all the rave reviews they have been getting i cant wait to claim my prize!!!! :wink:


----------



## FIRELOOPS (Sep 25, 2006)

Lefty mach-6 said:


> i live in anderson, cant wait to see the plant, ill have to talk to ed about that.
> id like to see what kind of packages they have. with all the rave reviews they have been getting i cant wait to claim my prize!!!! :wink:


Check out their site andersonbow.com They have a beautiful site....


----------



## FIRELOOPS (Sep 25, 2006)

alfabuck said:


> Glad to here nothing but good things about these bows. Good luck with your Crow.:darkbeer:


You know what really amazed me about the bow other than the feel was,
All bows when your shooting them sound loud, because your so close to them.
I knew from the first shot, this bow is quiet. It was quiet to me and I was shooting it. Such a good feel to it. Like no other...They are going to go real far.


----------



## Bake1 (Dec 7, 2004)

See more great reviews for the Anderson Crow:

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/group.php?groupid=136


----------

